# Are BEHR paints low odor??



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi all... Well we will be painting next week so I really need to figure out which paint we are going to use.. I had decided on Olympic Premium since I have been hearing that it is very low odor. But now my husband is saying that he wants to use this one because it is the paint and primer in one and he would not have to do a coat of primer and then a coat of paint..

http://blogs.consumerreports.org/hom...w-ratings.html

Supposedly it is low VOC, but that doesnt really mean much to me considering that we used the sherwin williams harmony paint that was suppose to be low VOC but still had quite a bit of a paint smell. Olympic premium sounds like it really does have low odor, but of course it would take longer to get all the painting done with having to do with the primer and paint, but really all I care about is the smell, especially since we are painting our entire downstairs area.

Anyone have any opinions on BEHR paint? Im guessing it is not low odor since no one mentioned it in my other thread about low odor paints but I just wanted to get some opinions. Thanks everyone, you are all a big help!

Jennifer


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Im guessing they arent... I havent found any info about them being low VOC or low odor.. Better just stick with olympic!


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

We just used and will use again the BEHR Ultra with the Paint and Primer in one. I'm currently 5 months pregnant and have a nose like a blood hound.







The smell did not bother me in the least as I coudn't smell any strong scent from the paint.
We also used a Sherwin Williams brand of paint in our living room and that I could smell - we only used it because it was left over from the previous owners, we liked the color and wanted to continue with it in one room and were trying to save a few bucks.









So, my vote is for the BEHR Ultra. It's a bit pricey $33 per gallon, but totally worth. No smell, and the results were/are perfect!

Good luck!


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Behr is low VOC. I used to work at Home Depot and had extensive Behr training!


----------



## lalalola (Oct 21, 2008)

We just used BEHR primer and it wasn't too stinky. After lots of research we decided not to use BEHR paint and opted for CIL in the bedrooms (cuz its cheap) and Benjamin Moore in the family room and hallways and bathroom. BM was definately the stinkiest but by far the best paint and worth the extra $10 a gallon.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm seriously allergic to latex, like break out in hives, have breathing issues and I am currently painting the bedroom in my new rental. I feel fine tonight, unlike with a lot of other paints and I used the paint/primer one you're talking about. I was really happy with it.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

I'm on my second room using the Behr + primer. It doesn't really have a paint smell - it is almost a sweet smell. Very odd but not annoying. I don't even need the windows open when using it - which is good since it is freezing here already. And it does work really well.


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

I'm using it now and can't smell any odor at all. Love the paint/primer in one!


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, I am glad to hear this... My husband would much rather use the behr paint.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Behr has a sweet smell... We always use it - I always tell DH that it smells like chocolate LOL. I'm weird though. It's def low odor.


----------



## Jen78fl (Nov 2, 2007)

One other question, have you all been using the satin finish behr paint? I am reading that the glossy paints can have more VOCs...


----------



## madis81 (Jun 16, 2005)

I would go for Olympic Premium. It is hands down the BEST paint I have ever used. It is also smells the least...it is a ZERO voc, where BEHR is low-voc. It's three-times better at half the price, so either way you go you'd be spending the same (primer+paint OR 2in1).

And high-gloss does tend to have more VOC.


----------



## madis81 (Jun 16, 2005)

Just as an FYI - Rumor is that BEHR will be pulling their advertising (kind of like Valspar did) for this particular paint, because of complaints. If you do use the BEHR and you are painting over dark colors, you will still need an additional primer.

And this is purely speculation, but I wonder if BEHR uses a chemical to make it smell sweet. I've heard that more than once.


----------

